# Last Herf for a YEAR!!!!!



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, Here it is!!!!! 


We may have one more shot at Herfing with Alex (SnkByt) before he goes to the sandbox. I am going to get confirmation later today that Alex is going to come down to LJ's Saturday. If we miss this opportunity, it will be a year before we get to hook up with our Brother again. I'm also going to PM Jon to see if he can make it over to our side as he is going on that road trip with Alex.

LET'S DO THIS!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be there in spirit..... and also probably when Carlos :al drunk-dials me again!! :r:r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wish I could make it down on such short notice, but like Patrick, I will be there in spirit....still hoping there is some way I can herf with Alex before he goes.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

wow, cool.

Ron, make sure it's memorable, Alex may forget how to herf in the sandbox...








Nah..... I think it's in his genes.
:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I know it's short notice, but, for those that can't make it, we'll call so phone shots and phone herfing :tu


Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

damn wish he could hop on a c130 and y'all join the lcda herf. I will be there in spirit


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm working Sat. all day. If you guys are going to stay late (like after 5:30 and on) then I'll try to make it down. I just got through an unholy stomach flu so I may not be big on smoking right now, but I can at least be there to say farewell to a great botl (for now) I'll do my damndest to be there. :ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I need you all to have at least one smoke for me and sevral drinks, sounds like it will be a good time to do a little herf dialing, enjoy!!!!:tu


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll be there in spirit..... and also probably when Carlos :al drunk-dials me again!! :r:r:r


haha, I love it when we do that. :mn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

count me in, I'll be there between 12-1pm till ????


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Wish I could make it down on such short notice, but like Patrick, I will be there in spirit....still hoping there is some way I can herf with Alex before he goes.


 only if you can make it to Camp Shelby MS around the first half of Aug


Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll be there in spirit..... and also probably when Carlos :al drunk-dials me again!! :r:r:r


I'm sure that will happen again...............................:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

snkbyt said:


> only if you can make it to Camp Shelby MS around the first half of Aug
> 
> I'm sure that will happen again...............................:r


is Camp Shelby near Pearl ,Richland or Jackson?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

BigVito said:


> is Camp Shelby near Pearl ,Richland or Jackson?


 Hattiesburg, MS....southeast of Jackson
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Hatti...addr=Hattiesburg,+MS&saddr=melbourne,+FL&rl=1


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ok, so far it's

Ron1YY
HarryCulo
Blueface?
Made in Dade


Who else is up for this


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> ok, so far it's
> 
> Ron1YY
> HarryCulo
> ...


anyone?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> I'll be there in spirit..... and also probably when Carlos :al drunk-dials me again!! :r:r:r


:tpd:Wish I could make it



Ron1YY said:


> I know it's short notice, but, for those that can't make it, we'll call so phone shots and phone herfing :tu
> 
> Ron


Make sure im on the call list. Pm sent with my new cell no.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd:Wish I could make it
> 
> Make sure im on the call list. Pm sent with my new cell no.


Got it!!!!!! You will be getting a call

Ron


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

I truly wish that I could make it, but Its my Wife and I's One year Anniversary and we have plan that day. That don't leave me time to come down. Best of luck Alex, have a great Herf!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Troop_lee said:


> I truly wish that I could make it, but Its my Wife and I's One year Anniversary and we have plan that day. That don't leave me time to come down. Best of luck Alex, have a great Herf!


 maybe you could drive down after work one nite next week


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> maybe you could drive down after work one nite next week


Sounds like some power herfing!!!!!! Count me in if Mike is back from Co.

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Been gone for a few days and wife may not be happy I ignore her to do list.
She will have to get over it.
Kidding aside, hope to be there.
Just want to hit her with the idea gently.

Those of you that I have your cell number, LOOK OUT!!!
Drunk calls are coming.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Been gone for a few days and wife may not be happy I ignore her to do list.
> She will have to get over it.
> Kidding aside, hope to be there.
> Just want to hit her with the idea gently.
> ...


even the wrong numbers


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I will be there in spirit:tu:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Fla is definately on my "herf wish list".....one day guys...one day


alex have a safe tour and get back soon:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

had a great time...........will do my best to be back soon


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I will be there in spirit:tu:ss


did you have a nice time? 


shaggy said:


> Fla is definately on my "herf wish list".....one day guys...one day
> alex have a safe tour and get back soon:tu


 some day Shaggy, some day


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> had a great time...........will do my best to be back soon


....and you picked up some spare change on Ron's account mostly.:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> ....and you picked up some spare change on Ron's account mostly.:r


That's a fact!!!!!!! Didn't win one at all yesterday!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> ....and you picked up some spare change on Ron's account mostly.:r


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Bigkerm (Nov 26, 2006)

I will be there in spirit, I will have to try to hook up with you Alex during the week. I work all day on Sat. and just can't take it off on such short notice.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe some time i will get to join ya so I can bomb your butt in person.

I hope you guys have a blast
Ron is a awesome guy!


----------

